

Nice description of what a maintainers workflow looks like with git - bosky101
http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/howto/maintain-git.txt

======
bosky101
here are also a nice explanations of "pull vs fetch,merge"

<http://longair.net/blog/2009/04/16/git-fetch-and-merge/>

[http://blog.mikepearce.net/2010/05/18/the-difference-
between...](http://blog.mikepearce.net/2010/05/18/the-difference-between-git-
pull-git-fetch-and-git-clone-and-git-rebase/)

~B

